# Macbook boots to grey apple screen then blue screen and freezes



## brianlong4328 (Jul 9, 2011)

I have tried resetting battery, PRAM, starting in safe mode, which only goes to a different patterned blue screen after log in and freezes. I have also started using apple option power, apple option o f, and just about everything that has been suggested on all mac boards, but nothing has fixed this. I don't want to loose this computer, the data, etc. Does anyone know how to fix this issue and save my files on the computer?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you tried booting from the OS X restore DVD?


----------

